# Equipment available near Aurora, Il



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a skid loader and a few pickups available for this season. I also have a 5 Yard dump truck with 10.5' foot blade and salter available. Any questions you can email me at [email protected] or call me on my cell 630-364-8785 I am located in Yorkville. Thank you, Patrick


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

Still looking for work!!!


----------



## shumza (Sep 19, 2008)

In addition, there is one more plow truck w/ salter available for work. Shoot me an email [email protected] or 630.742.5893


----------



## Winex4902 (Oct 25, 2008)

Still have skidsteer available.


----------



## lordstanley (Dec 6, 2008)

You trying to sell or looking for work???

If selling got pics/specs?


----------



## shumza (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking for work. Not selling equipment. Sorry.


----------

